# T-jet 2 print head question



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

I am in the midst of doing a capping station change and read in the notes that it's ok to do a very light wiping of the print head with the foam tip swab- which i did and notice this little stain on the head that didn't go away- is this an issue?


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I would only worry if you are not getting a clean nozzle check


----------



## slamink (Oct 24, 2005)

The only reason I can tell to do a LIGHT swab is not to push more foreign matter into the pores of the head. That spot doesnt look like it is in the way of the nozzles so I think you are ok. If you look close you will see 7 lines across the short way of the head. Those represent the 7 colors of the ink lines where the ink comes out. be careful of those and you wil be fine.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

thanks for your answers... do you guys know - what the ink jet flush solution is... i have a 60 ml bottle of it and it has a reddish pink color to it?


P.S. that dot ended up flaking off (when i did an addition wipe) so it looks all good.


----------



## printerguy (Dec 26, 2006)

howrdstern said:


> thanks for your answers... do you guys know - what the ink jet flush solution is... i have a 60 ml bottle of it and it has a reddish pink color to it?


The current FastInk cleaning solution is clear. I believe the solution that was reddish pink was replaced by the clear solution over a year and a half ago. I would suggest getting the clear solution as it is stronger. Since it's clear it would also not have any possible tinting issues with white ink.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

anyone have tips on cleaning the intake nozzles for the printhead where the ink cartridges sit into?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

howrdstern said:


> anyone have tips on cleaning the intake nozzles for the printhead where the ink cartridges sit into?


Occasionally I take a alchohol (medi) swab and with tweezers gently clean the nozzles. I'm kind of worries sometimes that I may be pushing more debris into those tiny little holes. About every half year thought I backflush the head to dislodge any particles that might have dried up in the nozzles or the head itself. Like to hear how others clean the nozzle too.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

howrdstern said:


> anyone have tips on cleaning the intake nozzles for the printhead where the ink cartridges sit into?



iN ADDITION WILL A STANDARD (genuine) EPSON 2200 REPLACEMENT PRINT HEAD WORK WITH THE T-jet 2 or is the one offered on USSP website a modified epson print head? - thanks


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Standard one will work fine. theres no modifications that I'm aware of.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

if you want to do a really good clean put in the cleaning cartridges and do a couple ink charges.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

i ended up taking the printer head out and was surprised how easy everything is to do on the t-jet... about 10 min to remove the print head and far less to change out the capping station.


----------

